# For the Record...



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Although I've changed my title back to "cafe moderator", I'm *still* a cape chef wannabe!! A rather silly statement, when I think about it, because what chef, cook or foodie wouldn't wannabe CC?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

And I'll bet there are plenty of people who come here who just as badly want to be like you. We know you're a pro. CC is greatly loved, but so are you.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg, I just read this today. I appreciate your thoughtful words, Really I do, But this is a little embarrasing for me. I hope you guys understand.

I can be a pain in the arse, But I am humble.
Greg, There are many many many chefs and foodies on this site that also would deserve to be honored. I'm just here to help and have fun.
Thank you
Brad


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Greg with all due respect to my mensch CC, all you need to do to be like him is 1791 more posts!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Don't forget a devilish sense of humor and a deft touch with foie gras...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Brad, if you weren't a little embarrassed, I never would have put the "wannabe" thing on in the first place. You have a very good point about there being many, many others here that deserved to be honored. I just wish that there were enough room to fit them under my name!

chrose, I've got a lot to learn before I would have enough knowledge and information to put in those 1791 posts.


----------

